# La Crosse WS9117 - O que acham desta ?



## *Dave* (23 Jul 2008 às 14:59)

Provavelmente vou comprar esta:

Estação de Temperatura WS9117:

    * Hora
    * Temperatura interior, gravação de mínimos/máximos de 10 em 10 segundos,
    * Temperatura exterior, gravação de mínimos/máximos com hora,
    * Transmissão de dados a 868Mhz, alcanço de 100metros (campo livre), 

    * Inclui:
    * 1 Transmissor de Temperatura (WSTX29IT+), possibilidade de conexão até 3 transmissores.

    * Dimensões da Estação:
    * Estação: (L X l X H )= 58 x 23 x 125 mm
    * Transmissor: (L X l X H )= 39 x 21 x 128 mm

    * Alimentação:
    * 2 Pilhas x AAA IEC LR3 1 ,5 V para o receptor
    * 2 Pilhas x AA IEC LR6 1,5 V para o transmissor

    * Peso: 210g


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2008 às 22:12)

*Re: Então e o que acham desta?*

Sim parece boa e simples para o inicio 

Mas pela experiencia que tenho com as La Crosses, é que são um pouco extremas nas temperaturas, se calhar era melhor uma Oregon, isto na minha opnião.

Até quanto podes despender para a estação?

Dá aqui uma olhadela 

http://www.izideal.pt/range/weather_station/


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jul 2008 às 22:55)

*Re: Então e o que acham desta?*



Mário Barros disse:


> Sim parece boa e simples para o inicio
> 
> Mas pela experiencia que tenho com as La Crosses, é que são um pouco extremas nas temperaturas, se calhar era melhor uma Oregon, isto na minha opnião.
> 
> ...



Esta já com os gastos de envio fica-me em cerca de 25€. Para a utilidade não contava dar mais do que isso.

Quando à sua opinião de as La Crosses são um pouco extremas, mas extremas como? Em quê? 

Quanto ao link que escreveu, aí está tudo acima desse preço, pois tenho medo de comprar algo que depois vou deixar de usar e vou ficar com dinheiro "empatado"....  

Abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2008 às 23:11)

*Re: Então e o que acham desta?*



*Dave* disse:


> Esta já com os gastos de envio fica-me em cerca de 25€. Para a utilidade não contava dar mais do que isso.
> 
> Quando à sua opinião de as La Crosses são um pouco extremas, mas extremas como? Em quê?
> 
> ...



Exagera nas máxima e mínimas  pelo menos pela experiência que eu tenho.


----------



## vitamos (24 Jul 2008 às 09:47)

*Re: Então e o que acham desta?*

*DAVE* - Já que aquilo que pretendes é básico já pensaste em adquirir uma estação por exemplo no LIDL? Eu comprei lá a minha por 29 euros, mas agora estão pelos menos dois modelos a 19 euros! São básicas mas parecem apresentar ainda mais funcionalidades que a que apresentaste. E em termos de fiabilidade não tenho ouvido muitas queixas...


----------



## jpmartins (24 Jul 2008 às 10:26)

*Re: Então e o que acham desta?*

A minha primeira também foi do Lidl, 5*. Não é preciso mais para começar e ainda têm pressão atmosférica.


----------



## *Dave* (24 Jul 2008 às 12:28)

*Re: Então e o que acham desta?*

Pois, mas já encomendei esta e as do LIDL eram muito boas se eu morasse relativamente perto de algum para ir lá comprar....

Já houve altura em que podia ir lá todas as semanas, mas agora não dá.

Mas por agora fico com esta e vejo no que dá.... pode ser que não seja assim tão má, claro que se for compara com a pior que vocês têm, a minha consegue ser ainda pior que essa ...

Por agora resta-me esperar que eles me enviem esta.... 

Abraço


----------



## jpmartins (24 Jul 2008 às 14:19)

*Re: Então e o que acham desta?*

O importante é ter seja o que for, para teres os teus próprios registos. Se é melhor ou não, isso não interessa nada. Bons registos com a tua nova estação e compartilha com a malta.

Tens de ter cuidado é com o sitio onde vais colocar o sensor.


----------



## vitamos (24 Jul 2008 às 14:31)

*Re: Então e o que acham desta?*



jpmartins disse:


> O importante é ter seja o que for, para teres os teus próprios registos. Se é melhor ou não, isso não interessa nada. Bons registos com a tua nova estação e compartilha com a malta.



Ora nem mais! O começo é sempre assim! Eu quando fui ao LIDL comprar a minha estação foi naquele espirito: O pessoal do MeteoPT tem estações e têm os seus próprios registos... também queria mas é caro! Mas pera... Só preciso, para já, de  algo simples para registar temperaturas! E puuuffff... LIDL comigo quando consegui umas massas natalícias e tá a andar! 

Daí até ás preocupações com a radiação difusa, e um tipo andar empoleirado nas janelas com fita gomada e outros materiais de construção, vai uma pequena fronteira que já passei... 

Depois há os outros estágios que a muito custo vou resistindo...  (sobretudo porque as "massas" não abundam) 

-O estágio de comprar um penico para contabilizar a "água dos céus" 
- Um catavento que ao contrário dos "antigamentes" até já "bomba" valores para um PC...
- Andar pelos telhados deste país em obras, desafiando todas as leis da gravidade  ...

O "bichinho" cresce e alimenta-se devagar com o tempo certamente... se pudesse iria mais longe, mas para já sinto-me bem com os meus registos e de participar assim nesta comunidade de forma modesta!  E o importante é que cada um se sinta bem, com ou sem registos disto ou daquilo! Acima de tudo o importante é participar 

Depois há o patamar das geringonças dos raios e coriscos  , isso duvido que chegue lá, mas quem sabe...  

Este discurso para dizer ao *dave* - Eh pah compra lá a aparelho pah!


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2008 às 14:43)

Além do mais a última versão da Lidl já não parece assim tão boa a avaliar pelos problemas com a pressão que tanta gente se queixou. A anterior, a "torre", era uma grande estação para o que custava, obviamente neste segmento de entrada "low-cost". Pode ser que regresse um dia.


----------



## vitamos (24 Jul 2008 às 14:48)

*Re: Então e o que acham desta?*



Vince disse:


> Além do mais a última versão da Lidl já não parece assim tão boa a avaliar pelos problemas com a pressão que tanta gente se queixou. A anterior, a "torre", era uma grande estação para o que custava, obviamente neste segmento de entrada "low-cost". Pode ser que regresse um dia.



Confirmo: A torre nunca me deu problemas com a pressão! (dá ás vezes com a temperatura devido ao alcance ser fraco e haver interferências). Atenção que ela já regressou há uns meses atrás numa promoção! Por isso a qualquer altura pode re-aparecer!


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2008 às 14:58)

A ultima estação do Lidl que muita gente comprou eu já a meti de parte pois nem a pressão nem a temperatura regula bem 

Eu tenho duas "torres"  uma em Setubal e outra em Grândola uma já está avariada na pressao não mostra mas nunca tive queixas dos valoreas apresentados quer de pressão quer de temperatura  mas boa boa é a minha oregon WMR100


----------



## *Dave* (24 Jul 2008 às 15:39)

Obrigado a todos pelas opiniões. 

Quanto aos registos, tenho estado a falar com o Mário Barros (membro deste fórum), que me tem dado uma valente ajuda.

Ele enviou-me uma tabela que foi criada por pessoal deste fórum (ainda não a vi por cá) para eu poder fazer os meus registos.

Assim que chegar a minha mini-mini-mini estação de temperatura eu aviso aqui, porque nós (eu e o Mário) queríamos sugerir a construção de um site onde fosse possível ver os dados das outras pessoas e fazer comparações através de gráficos, mas se calhar estamos a sonhar muito alto e isso fica para outra altura.




Abraço


----------



## jpmartins (24 Jul 2008 às 17:07)

Eu tb tenho uma torre do Lidl, realmente é mto boa para o preço, agora está na casa da sogra 
Se voltar ao Lidl é uma boa opcção para quem está a dar os primeiros passos.


----------

